# another endo another disappointment



## ymlaura (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I went to the new endo and she said the same as the other but was more convinced that she only needs to look at the tsh to know I am hyperthyroid  I asked her then what is the point of even taking the other tests and I can't remember what she said but nothing that satisfied me.

My last labs were:
TSH, 3rd generation 0.01 - the paperwork didn't list a range for this but I know is is low
T4 Free 1.1 - range 0.8-1.8
T3 Free 236 - range 230 - 420

I guess I can to to my primary and I think she may be willing to work with me, and at least help me with the numbness and tingling in my arm, if it has nothing to do with my thyroid as this doctor thinks.

I am so annoyed right now, I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Look up the list of hyper vs. hypo symptoms and talk your your primary care doctor.

Based on your labs you must be having hypo symptoms - you need more medication NOT less.

Your body must have begun producing antibodies which is suppressing your TSH,


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You listed levels from the other post before this doctors appointment. Didn't the new endo do another Lab test. Levels could have changed or there could have been an error in this test.

With all three levels low suggest possible adrenal issue, hormonal imbalance - estrogen dominance (ED), allergies, yeast, etc. Your FT3 is in the wrong place to suggest pituitary.

If you are looking for the cause of or cure for the numbness and tingling in your arm it might not be thyroid caused and I would look for a doctor who specialized in that area.

What are the endos doing for your thyroid levels. They are off the norm of a sick thyroid. Higher meds. and you are going to crash.
Your TSH level is telling you something. Aren't the endos listening?

You need to keep searching for an endo who knows and does his/her job. Unless you are not telling us all - I don't know.:hugs:


----------



## ymlaura (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope she didn't ask me to have blood work done. I guess she knew I looking for a second opinion and wasn't coming back to her especially after what she said. She says to give me more meds or amour is just adding fuel to the fire that I was hyperthyroid or at least my hyperthyroid was coming back. She did not care one bit about the t3 and t4.

There is nothing else I am not telling except I will be 50 this year and am beginnng menopause. Periods are heavier, less frequent, no libido, hair loss. (of course these could all be the thyroid as well.) I don't have hot flashes though.............I am always freezing!!! I was fine for 20 years after my RAI taking levothyroxine and armour until I had my appendix out. Then I did start having hyper symptoms and went to see the endo. They took me off amour completely and have been lowering the levothyroxine ever since because my tsh was low. It has been at 0.01 for over a year and the t3 has been going lower and lower. The t4 has gone down but not as much.

What do you mean by "crash". Right after the RAI before they started me on meds I could barely function I was so fatigued and muscle cramps and depression, major weight gain ........is that what you mean? Been there, and don't want to go back.

I don't know if my insurance will pay for another visit to an endo right away, but I can go to my primary care doctor and see what she says. Can she order the same tests and endo can?

Thank you for your input.

Laura


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Laura

I am feeling for you, for you are not getting the proper treatment you need. Crash meaning every ill, maybe ER ill.
Your TSH does relate hyperthyroid, but your FTs may suggest not from thyroid this time. Can you get your primie to do test to eliminate adrenal issue/fatigue, hormonal imbalance - estrogen dominance (ED), allergies, yeast, etc. If you don't find out the source of and treated for, the reason the three levels are low, you will never feel well. Other illnesses can affect our thyroid levels. With your TSH suppressed, I'd be very cautious in giving T3, especially when there might be different causes for levels being low.

Keep trying to get an answer. Have a tantrum if you have too or woo with honey, whatever will work or takes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ymlaura said:


> Well I went to the new endo and she said the same as the other but was more convinced that she only needs to look at the tsh to know I am hyperthyroid  I asked her then what is the point of even taking the other tests and I can't remember what she said but nothing that satisfied me.
> 
> My last labs were:
> TSH, 3rd generation 0.01 - the paperwork didn't list a range for this but I know is is low
> ...


Have you had any antibodies' tests at all?


----------



## ymlaura (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I can tell, I have not had any antibodies testing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally would get my own lab's at Healthcheckusa.com

A FT-4, FT-3 and a TSH wuld give you a good idea on what medication you need.

You have thyroid disease RAI or not - save the $$ and treat yourself with the med your body wants - either replacement or anti thyroid.


----------

